# Tips on using a chariot



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So just bought a 5 goat/lamb chariot. Tired of coming up with new gimmicks to get a goat to run, lambs are certainly easier to exercise. Haha! 

Anyway, never used one before so thought I'd ask if you all have any do's and do not ' s when using a chariot. Obviously they need to be broke to lead first. What else?


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Good luck.

That's the best thing I can tell you lol...watch their feet to make sure they dont get lazy. Goats are really smart about finding ways out of work.

Chariots never worked well for me with goats, only lambs. Treadmill worked the best.

Just watch the feet and make sure the head holder is padded up well or you'll get some ugly bumps.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

JT, I tried the treadmill last year and it was a serious pain. The big wether figured out that he could stop the treadmill if he put the skids on hard enough or layed down. :/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

BCG said:


> JT, I tried the treadmill last year and it was a serious pain. The big wether figured out that he could stop the treadmill if he put the skids on hard enough or layed down. :/


 I have absolutely no advice but your wether stopping the treadmill sure cracked me up!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah lol! He was a pill. So lazy it was rediculous. Tommi, the girl who bought him for her 4h project had to stand on the back of the treadmill and tug on his tail to keep him standing. Then it got so bad she had to spank him with a crop. Then it just didn't matter, he would just walk for about 5 minutes then he'd flop down with his head in the head catch and the treadmill would stop while the motor started growning. So we have up on the treadmill and tried everything we could to run him. We TRIED to chased him, walk him away from the barn and TRY to run him back. ...you name it, we did it. Then one day while cleaning his pen, we discovered he was scared of the wheelbarrow! Bahaha! The last 2 weeks before fair we turned him out in the sheep pasture and chased him with the wheelbarrow. Haha! I should have video it. Tommi still got more of a workout than the wether, but it was better than nothing! ROTF!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

If your not watching them they will lift one leg on the top by the bottom of the head piece or sometimes putting the chain across their nose does no good because they can get it out we pulled ours with a 4-wheeler and if they started slowing down to much I sped it up for a few seconds and they would keep up for a while but once that stops effecting them we put them up thinking they were tired but they weren't they just didn't wanna be on it anymore


----------

